# Black Angry Bird Hat Knitting Pattern



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Heres the Black Bomber Angry Bird pattern and chart. He doesnt have a tail since he's a roundy, bomb-type bird, just a top knot fuse.

If you missed the first 2 angry bird patterns, here are the URLs.
Red Angry Bird: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49703-1.html 
Yellow Angry Bird: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52376-1.html

Blue bird is next, and then maybe the pig Enjoy, Sarah


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for being so generous with all your patterns! One of these will get made for grands, just not sure yet which.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Your hats are really cute! Love the angry birds...


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

Your patterns are amazing! I have loved them all. Thank you for doing them..


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all your patterns. I have all the birds and will be making the red one first. With 5 grandkids I will be making all of them. You are awesome, such creativity.
Judy
PS. Looking forward to the pig. My oldest granddaughter will love it.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

beelady said:


> Thank you for being so generous with all your patterns! One of these will get made for grands, just not sure yet which.


Let them choose which one they want. That's half the fun! Send pictures, everyone! Sarah


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

These are the cutest hats ever!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for posting, I have looked and looked for knitted AB patterns. You're a sweetie, and very creative as well.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks again, so much for these Angry Bird hat patterns.

My GS's favorite is Black Angry Bird, so I'll be making this one first. At Christmas, I bought him an Red AB hat from Etsy as I lacked a pattern, and was very short on time to be able to try to figure one out.

Your patterns are such a big help. Thank you!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you very much Angry Birds are big :thumbup: Anita


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Great hat! and WOW! Thank you for the pattern!

Anita


----------



## lmg3666 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am new to your forum and absolutely love the Angry Bird Hats but I can not download them I have tried all kinds of things any suggestions? Thanks Lynn


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Img,

Click on these blue links. It will transport you to the pattern. From there you can print it out.

If you missed the first 2 angry bird patterns, here are the URLs.
Red Angry Bird: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49703-1.html 
Yellow Angry Bird: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52376-1.html

Hope this helps. If you're still confused maybe I can print it for you and attach it to an email. Send me a PM (private message) if you need more help.

Anita



lmg3666 said:


> I am new to your forum and absolutely love the Angry Bird Hats but I can not download them I have tried all kinds of things any suggestions? Thanks Lynn


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Img,

I can also send you Word docs if you can't get the PDFs. Send me a PM with your personal email if you need them.

Sarah



aknitter said:


> Hi Img,
> 
> Click on these blue links. It will transport you to the pattern. From there you can print it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amylynn1345 (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome! Love the angry birds! Thanks so much for the patterns! Being a beginner.......I would never know where to start to make a pattern ! Actually I am quite happy using patterns already made! Lol thanks!!!


----------



## lornabudden (Jan 27, 2012)

Cannot get the Black angry bird download to open! can you email it to me please? [email protected]


----------



## lornabudden (Jan 27, 2012)

Cannot get the Black angry bird download to open! can you email it to me please? [email protected]


----------



## mayjefer (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the black angry brid hat,ahhh....thanks


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

My boys are begging for these! I showed them the examples here and they went buck wild lol (Yes they are Angry Bird Fanatics-alittle to much) told them once mama gets better at making things they will have one. They are terribly excited now haha...They are adorable and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. Cute.


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much Sarah. I reallly appreciate these patterns


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Sarah has done a wonderful job of creating the birds patterns. I have made them all and they really draw attention and reaction. Since they are so special I am going to auction them at our Relay for Run Life this week and hope Charity realizes her great service. Thank you Sarah


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Annette Hilliard said:


> Sarah has done a wonderful job of creating the birds patterns. I have made them all and they really draw attention and reaction. Since they are so special I am going to auction them at our Relay for Run Life this week and hope Charity realizes her great service. Thank you Sarah


Hurrah! Hope they bring in lots of $$!

Sarah


----------



## Jan white (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely amazing just what my husband wants for Christmas. Wish me luck"


----------



## s2k (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the pattern - I'm excited to start knitting it. I printed it out but the lines on the chart didn't come out - so I have the outlines of the colored areas but no idea how many stitches/rows they are. Do you have a clearer chart you could share?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh thank you kindly, my GS loves angry bird....I will make a start as soon as I've cleaned a few wip's ☺


----------

